

Ask HN: Non-suave nerds? - gurraman

When I started programming nerds were "nerds". Nowadays I can only find suave nerds. Where did the old ones go? I miss them.
======
mechanical_fish
You are not looking in the right place, or you have the most generous
definition of _suave_ in history.

------
bartonfink
I'm still here.

------
grails4life
Basically, Paul Graham taught nerds how to be rich. So now they are suave.

